# For Sale - 2.5 Acre Waterfront - Calcasieu Parish, LA



## Majekster

*For Sale – House on 2.5ac Waterfront Property - Calcasieu Parish LA*

Posting for a friend. Call the realtor *Martha Polk, Century21 Bono Lake Charles*

Description
2.57-acre waterfront property
3Bed/1Bath MEMA Cottage (wind rating: *150MPH)*
Public water, private septic
Large wood deck
Oversized parking with space under the house for boat
RV hookup and pad adjacent to the house.








Physical Address: 178 Wallace Moore Road, Sulphur LA

Listing URL
https://www.century21.com/real-estate/calcasieu-county-la/LNLACALCASIEU/?pdp=C2183050982


----------

